# How many silver dimes



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

How many old pure silver dimes would it take to equal an ounce of silver?
Is there some place online where I can find this stuff out?

Thanks in advance


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.coinflation.com/coins/1916-1945-Silver-Mercury-Dime-Value.html

There are 1.0127 troy ounces of silver in 14 silver Mercury dime(s).

Right not they are worth about $1.44 each in silver


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> How many old pure silver dimes would it take ...


Sorry, they are not pure. I suppose it is possible some were, a very long time ago? The "Mercury" and "Roosevelt" dimes are 90% silver.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

ah. I see. I was wondering.
Thanks for the links guys. I did a quick scan of the stickys but knowing me it isn't hard to believe I didn't see the coin value one lol

I was in a pawn shop yesterday and they had a full set of old silver dimes and they wanted $1,495.00 for it. It just got me to thinking how many of those would be a full 1 ounce of silver


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Just my opinion but never buy old sets... in a SHFT situation, the Date and Mint value of a particular coin will not matter, only the silver content... Wise to get smaller coins too, good thinking... Can get some good buys on Ebay just check the going rate before you buy any...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> I was in a pawn shop yesterday and they had a full set of old silver dimes and they wanted $1,495.00 for it.


???????????????????????? What the hell, were they gold plated?

I can get a whole roll of Roosevelt on eBay (50 dimes) for less than $90!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROLL-OF-ROOSEVELT-DIMES-50-90-Silver-1946-64-LOT-B2-/221414735137

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roll-of-Roosevelt-Dimes-50-coins-90-Silver-50-Coin-Roll-/261448100215


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Some of those S MARKS from the San Fransisco mint are pretty rare. And were they slabed and graded? But that's for collecting and investing not for SHTF.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Coins sold for their numismatic value will most always sell for higher than their silver content. I have desirable "collectable" slabbed coins, as well as "junk" coins (far more junk coins, but it pays to hedge your bets at times).


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

At this moment you can buy $1 of face value junk silver for $16.11 + shipping here:

http://www.providentmetals.com/bullion/silver/us-slv/90-slv.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillS said:


> At this moment you can buy $1 of face value junk silver for $16.11 + shipping here:
> 
> http://www.providentmetals.com/bullion/silver/us-slv/90-slv.html


That's pretty fair, it works out $80.55 for a roll of dimes. (shipping $ on that?)


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

LincTex said:


> That's pretty fair, it works out $80.55 for a roll of dimes. (shipping $ on that?)


I checked on total price for halves, for $10 fv = 162.30 + $5.95 for "standard shipping" which was the only available option for that order, so perhaps a larger order would allow for overnight, or insured shipping? I dunno... and that was to ship to SoCal...


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

One thing i have found in buying coins is I never buy over the internet or the phone. I had a good friend get really burned buying some fake gold coins off the internet. I only buy coins and bulk precious metals from dealers I know and trust. It is hard for them to run off when the deal turns out bad. 

it is sort of like buying precious stones/jewelry, NEVER LET THE JEWELER TAKE THE RING TO THE BACK OF THE STORE TO CLEAN IT AFTER YOU BUY IT. You buy it keep it in your sight at all times. My aunt was a stone appraiser and she taught me how to grade stones. She also taught me all the ways stone merchants cheat the customers. They sell you one ring in the case and it looks tremendous. the stone clarity is over the top. they take YOUR ring back to Clean it and wrap it up for you. When you open the box the ring looks the same but the stones look funny. Chain jewelers make up a lot of rings with the same setting. The one you just got home with is worth half or a third of what the real ring was worth. 

today when you buy stones be sure they are serial numbered so you can be sure they are your stones. With gold and silver be sure you know how to tell fake from real. Very few guys would waste their time faking junk silver. gold on the other hand is faked all the time. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

GB, any tips on how to spot the fake gold?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Caribou said:


> GB, any tips on how to spot the fake gold?


http://www.investmentu.com/article/detail/26813/fake-bullion-coins#.U1A1aVVdWSo

There are only three non-radioactive metals with a density higher than gold - tungsten, platinum and iridium. And these metals are either too expensive or difficult to work with. So a counterfeit gold coin will almost always be too light. Counterfeit silver coins can also be too light. Often the discrepancy in weight is obvious. I don't need a scale to tell that the coin above weights less than an actual silver ounce. When it's not so obvious, simply weigh your bullion with a reasonably accurate scale. And don't forget to keep in mind the difference between 1 troy ounce (31.1 grams) and 1 avoirdupois ounce (28.3 grams). Gold and silver bullion coins are supposed to be 1 troy ounce

Another dead giveaway of fake bullion coin is an incorrect diameter or thickness. Counterfeiters often alter the dimensions of bullion coins to add weight, meaning the coin or bar will be too large or too thick. All legitimate government and private minters have standard dimensions for their bullion coins. You can find these dimensions in a coin catalog or online.

4. Look At the Details - Color, Quality, Content, etc. Another great way to ID a fake bullion coin is to closely examine the quality and color of the metal. Fake gold coins can appear either too dull or too shiny. And may sometimes also look casted and not pressed, leaving a grainy texture. Other fake bullion coins might be mottled or flecked on the surface. Other signs of counterfeit bullion coins include tool marks or misshaped edges. The rim is also a good place to easily spot a fake gold coin. Counterfeit gold coins are sometimes made in halves, and then soldered or glued together. A seam on the rim of a gold coin where two halves were joined is a great indication that the coin is counterfeit. Get a cheap magnifying glass or jewelers loupe and compare the details of the coin to one you know is legitimate.

All metals have a distinct sound when they clang together. It's not the best way to spot a phony bullion coin, but it can certainly help once you're familiar with a metal's sound. My favorite way to listen to a metal is to flip it. Some metals ring in the air after flipping off your thumb, while others do not. Both pure gold and silver will ring in the air.


----------

